# Fische und Angeln im August



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den August eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im August*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Barben
Methode: Picker/Feederrute in der Strömung, Köder Käse, Teig, Katzenfutter


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im August*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Zander
Methode: Gummifisch, grosse Blinker, Oberflächenwobbler in dunklen Farben in der Dämmerung an der Oberfläche geführt


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im August*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Waller
Methode: In der Dämmmerung an Stellen an denen man die Waller rauben hört mit grossen Blinkern (Top: 2 40 - Gramm Effzetts hintereinandergeschaltet mit 8/0er bis 12/0er Einzelhaken) bearbeiten


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im August*

Gewässer: Saale, Elbe, Mulde
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm und Frolic, Spinnangeln, Schwimmbrot 
Fänge: Karpfen, Aale, Welse, Rapfen, viele große Döbel, Barsche


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im August*

Schwimmbrot im Fließgewässer ? Nur in Buhnen oder ?


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im August*

Nee, mit Schwimmbrot angle ich gerne an kleineren Teichen. An guten Tagen beißen dann 5 bis 10 Karpfen, aber immer nur Babys. Kaum größer als 50 cm.
Im Fluss beißen Karpfen nur vereinzelt mal auf Schwimmbrot. Meist oberhalb von Wehr, in Schleusen oder Häfen. Meist sinds aber nur Einzelfänge, weil sich die Flusskarpfen an diesen stellen an der Wasseroberfläche nur sonnen und eigentlich nix fressen. Um die doch zu fangen, gehört schon etwas können dazu.


----------

